
CPUs outperform GPUs on deep learning task - CYHSM
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/superior-performance-commits-kyoto-university-to-cpus-over-gpus
======
visarga
That's interesting. Intel has implemented efficient CPU kernels.

> Intel Math Kernel Library for Deep Neural Networks (Intel MKL-DNN) is an
> open source performance library for Deep Learning

But the catch is that it’s currently lacking support for GoogleNet and ResNet.
So it is limited.

